# Meltaways



## barbarainnc (Feb 8, 2007)

I’m interested in a recipe called Meltaways. It is neither the cookie or candy. I went on the net and found bakeries that make these. I emailed a bakery in Rhode Island, they use a Danish dough, roll it out like making cinnamon rolls, spread with a cream cheese smear, roll and cut. They are baked in muffin pans, and when they come out of the oven, while still in the muffin pan, they use a wooden paddle to flatten them a bit, dump them on trays, and when cool frost them with a sugar icing and nuts. Another bakery said they use a Sweet Yeast Dough to make their Meltaways. 

I also found a site for a Culinary Program that teaches Laminated doughs: Danish doughs: snails, bear claws, figure eight, 3 leaf, pockets. Variety of fillings: cheese, prune, lekvar, meltaway Coffee cakes: braided, meltaway, scissor cut. 

Meltaways are made at a bakery called Bonatt’s Bakery in Harwichport, MA. and at Savage’s Bakery in Homewood, Ala. 

Another person emailed this to me: 
The meltaways I used to make in the bakeries was made using Danish dough. Rolled out like for a cinnamon roll, smeared with either Cream Cheese filling or plain buttercream, then folded from the outside edge to the center from both sides. It was then folded on itself so it looked a little like a horse hoof. Rolls were cut about 1/2 to 3/4 of inch thick, placed onto pans, proofed and baked. I never did glaze them after the oven because they always seemed to break apart. You could spray them with simple syrup if you like. Once cooled they could iced using the string method (so they don't break) and serve. 


Have you ever heard of them? If you can add anything else please let me know!!! I can make cinnamon rolls but would like to learn how to make meltaways.


----------



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't know if this is the recipe you are looking for but it is always a hit and...way easy:

1 cup butter
3/4 cup cornstarch
1/3 cup powdered sugar
1 cup flour

Combine and mix 'til creamy, drop or spread on an ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 350 15-20 minutes.

Icing:
3 oz. cream cheese 
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup powdered sugar
* optional 4 oz. melted milk or dark chocolate
Mix and spread on each cookie, or bar.


----------



## slate (Jan 11, 2007)

Barbarainnc;155414 said:


> I'm interested in a recipe called Meltaways. It is neither the cookie or candy. I went on the net and found bakeries that make these. I emailed a bakery in Rhode Island, they use a Danish dough, roll it out like making cinnamon rolls, spread with a cream cheese smear, roll and cut. They are baked in muffin pans, and when they come out of the oven, while still in the muffin pan, they use a wooden paddle to flatten them a bit, dump them on trays, and when cool frost them with a sugar icing and nuts. Another bakery said they use a Sweet Yeast Dough to make their Meltaways.
> 
> I also found a site for a Culinary Program that teaches Laminated doughs: Danish doughs: snails, bear claws, figure eight, 3 leaf, pockets. Variety of fillings: cheese, prune, lekvar, meltaway Coffee cakes: braided, meltaway, scissor cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## bulldog (Sep 9, 2012)

There is a recipe for this in the Bakers Manuel by Joseph Amondola.  It is an old filling for danish coffee cake.


----------

